# Mechanisms inhibit colonic hypersensitivity



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Neurogastroenterology and MotilityVolume 17 Issue 3 Page 415 - June 2005doi:10.1111/j.1365-2982.2005.00648.x Corticotropin-releasing factor 1 receptor-mediated mechanisms inhibit colonic hypersensitivity in rats http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/1...82.2005.00648.x


----------



## 19927 (Aug 4, 2005)

That looks promising.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

These drugs are under clinical trial but still a long way before we get it i think.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

"adrenocorticotropic hormone [udrÄ"'nÅkÃ´r"tukÅtrop'ik]Pronunciation Key adrenocorticotropic hormone , polypeptide hormone secreted by the anterior pituitary gland. Its chief function is to stimulate the cortex of the adrenal gland to secrete adrenocortical steroids, chief among them cortisone. The release of adrenocorticotropic hormone (ACTH), also known as corticotropin, is stimulated by corticotropin-releasing factor (CRF), a secretion of the hypothalamus. ACTH secretion is an excellent example of the regulation of a biological system by a negative-feedback mechanism; high levels of adrenocortical steroids in the blood tend to decrease ACTH release, whereas low steroid levels have the opposite effect. ACTH has the same pharmacologic and clinical effects as cortisone when given intravenously or intramuscularly; however, it has no value when applied externally and cannot be taken orally since it is deactivated by digestive enzymes. The action of ACTH is contingent upon normally functioning adrenal glands and is therefore useless in disorders caused by adrenal insufficiency, e.g., as replacement therapy where both adrenal glands have been removed."Which also has to do with the HPA aixs we have discussed many times on the bb and mast cells and IBS."Under stress, the hypothalamus releases corticotropin-releasing factor, (CRF) which instructs the anterior pituitary to release ACTH (adrenocorticotrophic hormone) which causes the release of glucocorticoids from the adrenal cortex and simultaneously activates the sympathetic nervous system which causes a release of adrenalin. (remember fight/flight/freeze)."The mast cells in the gut then degrandulate and release histimine onto the smooth muscle which can contribute to pain in IBS.It can also effect the bladder.


----------

